# על ראש הגנב בוער הכובע



## roniy

this idiom/consept :
" על ראש הגנב בוער הכובע "
If there is such an idiom 


Thanks.


----------



## JLanguage

roniy said:
			
		

> this idiom/consept :
> " על ראש הגנב בוער הכובע "
> If there is such an idiom
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 
Are you asking for a translation into English? If so, could you explain what the idiom means?

Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## roniy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Are you asking for a translation into English? If so, could you explain what the idiom means?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


 

The Idiom means for example 
If you have done something and you don't want others to suspect you ,
you say this
something like that


----------



## JLanguage

roniy said:
			
		

> The Idiom means for example
> If you have done something and you don't want others to suspect you ,
> you say this
> something like that


 
What goes around, comes around? Or you get what you deserve/what's coming to you? Would that fit?


----------



## morgoth2604

liar liar pants on fire! hehe. The idiom you wrote means that like, you can see when a thief has commited a crime because of his actions, but it can be applied in a more general use. This isn't the prettiest example, but if someone were to fart, and he went all red in the face, you could say "al rosh haganav boer hakova".


----------



## JLanguage

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> liar liar pants on fire! hehe. The idiom you wrote means that like, you can see when a thief has commited a crime because of his actions, but it can be applied in a more general use. This isn't the prettiest example, but if someone were to fart, and he went all red in the face, you could say "al rosh haganav boer hakova".


 
That sounds good to me. It should be noted that "liar, liar, pants on fire" it something you would hear on the playground - very childish. Is על ראש הגנב בוער הכובע also childish?


----------



## utopia

No. It's not.


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> No. It's not.


 
Then the idiom might be better translated as "caught red-handed".


----------



## utopia

I think a broaderly used expression - both by children and adaults is much better.


----------



## morgoth2604

I know that liar liar pants on fire is childish, I was just kidding . It's just the fire thing that came to mind


----------

